# Wer steckt hinter +49004922898480 ?



## Unregistriert Mausi (29 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

habe in Google 00049 eingegeben und bin hier gelandet, aber die weitere Nummer die ich suchte war nicht dabei.

Heute bekam ich über Handy einen Anruf von der +49004922898480 der 8x hat läuten lassen. Da mir die Nummer komisch vorkam, hab ich nicht abgenommen.

Bin bei Tchibo (O2) und hatte am 12.01.2010 bei Big Brother am Gewinnspiel per SMS teilgenommen. Weiß nicht ob da ein Zusammenhang ist ?

Weiß jemannt wer hinter dieser komischen Nummer steckt ? 
Und was ist wenn ich bei dieser Nummer abnehmen würde, können da schon Kosten entstehen ?
Hab mal was von Anrufen gehört wo man auch als Angerufener bezahlen muß wenn man abnimmt, oder hab ich mich da verhört ?

Für eine Antwort bedanke ich mich im voraus.

Grüße von Mausi


----------



## Teleton (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer steckt hinter +49004922898480 ?*

Da scheint versehentlich die Vorwahl von Deutschland 2x übertragen worden zu sein: 0049 wobei +49 auch 0049 bedeutet. Die erste Null der Ortvorwahl wird immer abgeschnitten so dass sich die Nummer 0228 98480 aus Bonn ergibt. Das wäre dann der Kundenservice von Kabel Deutschland. Hast Du mit denen was zu tun?



> Hab mal was von Anrufen gehört wo man auch als Angerufener bezahlen muß wenn man abnimmt, oder hab ich mich da verhört ?


Das gibts z.B. als R-Call, da muss aber ein Preishinweis erfolgen. Dürfte hier nicht vorliegen.


----------



## Unregistriert Mausi (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer steckt hinter +49004922898480 ?*

Hallo Teleton

Ja, am 08.01.2010 wurde von KD bei mir Paket Classic installiert, Internet und Telefon.
Aber Telefon hab ich noch nicht dran, da haben die wohl über meine Handynummer angerufen die ich bei der Bestellung angeben mußte.

Wenn ich zurückrufe per SMS muß ich dann eine Null weniger eintippen ?
Kann man die Nummer überhaupt per SMS erreichen ?

(Solange ich nicht an den Ohren opperiert wurde kann ich nur eingeschrängt telefonieren und benutze deshalb meist SMS)

Danke für Deine Antwort

Gruß von Mausi


----------



## Teleton (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer steckt hinter +49004922898480 ?*

Ich habe in meinem Leben noch keine SMS verschickt, daher keine Ahnung.

Bei der Nummer von Kabel Deutschland handelt es sich aber um eine Festnetznummer, da dürfte SMS ohne entsprechende Hardware nicht funzen.


----------



## Unregistriert Mausi (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer steckt hinter +49004922898480 ?*

O.K. Teleton

Und nochmals danke für Deine Antworten.

Gruß von Mausi


----------



## Newty (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer steckt hinter +49004922898480 ?*

Japp, ist ein Computer, der gerne wissen möchte, ob man denn auch zufrieden ist mit dem Anschluss von Kabel Deutschland


----------



## Spacefish (19 März 2010)

*AW: Wer steckt hinter +49004922898480 ?*

Bei mir ruft KD mit dieser Nummer auch 1-2 mal am Tag an, teilweise auch auf dem Handy. Wenn ich nach 2-3mal Klingeln rangehe ist aber keiner mehr dran bzw. legt schnell auf. Ich habe dann heute mal zurückgerufen und es ging ein Computer ran, der sich für meinen Rückruf bedankt und mir die kostenpflichtige Service Nummer (01805) nahelegt...
Also ganz offenbar soll ich zu einem Anruf dort genötigt werden.
Die Anrufe fingen etwa zu der Zeit an, als ich meinen Vertrag bei KD gekündigt habe...
Naja, gut dass die Fritz!Box ne Anrufsperre hat.


----------

